# Change of smoker



## jonty (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have been using my ProQ veritcal smoker for 4-5 years now and it has produced some memorable weekends with friends however it has taken some damage over a period of time.  I have fixed the easy minor items but I think its time to replace it.

I wanted to get some opinions from you knowledgeable people on the smokers you are using?  I am very open to suggestions and have been researching as many different options as possible to make an informed decision.

I am comfortable using vertical smokers and I could easily get one of these again however I was considering an electrical smoker (I also have a large weber I can smoke pork butts on) and horizontal off set smokers.  Pro's and con's to both but I am mainly interested in something which can hold temp and cook for long periods and minimal modifications needed.  Budget is not really an issue regarding this as I just won't tell the wife how much it cost :)

I should also say size isn't too much of an issue as I will probably not purchase this until next autumn when I move to a new property with a bigger patio / garden and therefore if there is something down the pipeline that you know of that will work too.

Thank you

Jonty


----------

